# Woot my first Nissan--> 87 300zx



## Ovlov (Jun 23, 2011)

:newbie: 

Howdy! 

I Just picked up this Nissan for $1000, a 1987 Z31 N/A with 193k miles on it after parting ways with my 94 Volvo 855-T(wagon) to a good home with a baby on the way. 

The 300zx's body is in very nice shape although the paint is quite faded and the rear view mirror housing is broken off, the front right brake pad is doing some metal on metal action with the rotor the rear end makes a "thud" or "clunk" sound when i shift some times. the fuel door wont stay shut and the climate control seems to be stuck on heat/defrost, all and all..... I think I'm in love :banana: 

The pads, rotors and axle shaft have been ordered already for it. The rear view mirror housings are still not showing up anywhere i look so if anyone has a pair, shoot me a pm with a price 

oh and I will post some pics soon 

thanks for reading :cheers:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Typically, the mirror base is what breaks causing the rear view mirror to fall off. They run about $9 from Nissan and you'll need your trim code. If it's the actual mirror assy., they run about a hundred bucks from Nissan. Make sure the timing belt was replaced in the last 60000 miles. If you don't know, it's best to replace it and be on the safe side.


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> Typically, the mirror base is what breaks causing the rear view mirror to fall off. They run about $9 from Nissan and you'll need your trim code. If it's the actual mirror assy., they run about a hundred bucks from Nissan. Make sure the timing belt was replaced in the last 60000 miles. If you don't know, it's best to replace it and be on the safe side.


I had the same issue with the rear view mirror, it broke off at the base. I simply epoxied it back in and am waiting for it to cure before I reinstall it. I would also encourage that you check the timing belt as smj999smj suggested


----------

